# The Big Switch- anyone been switched yet?



## Luckycharm (23 Mar 2009)

I switched a month ago and I am still waiting!!


----------



## Vinnie_cork (23 Mar 2009)

Waiting for what  Your wan of the TV to call around and flip switch the Big switch at the side of your house 

I switched on the day it was announced. I recieved a letter from ESB last week saying I was being switched and my final bill prepaired. I recieved my final bill on Friday. Yet to get my 1st Bord Gais electicty bill.... i dont mind waiting


----------



## Smashbox (23 Mar 2009)

Vinnie_cork said:


> Waiting for what  Your wan of the TV to call around and flip switch the Big switch at the side of your house


 
I wondered when she would arrive too


----------



## Fnergg (23 Mar 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> I switched a month ago and I am still waiting!!


 

Waiting for your final bill from the ESB I presume and your first bill from Bord Gais. 

You could be waiting for some time yet. Bord Gais have a huge backlog of applications and they are finding it difficult to cope with the demand. 

It means that when your application is finally processed you could be getting a first bill from Bord Gais covering much more than the usual two months.

This will all end in tears for a lot of people.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Guest128 (23 Mar 2009)

Fnergg said:


> You could be waiting for some time yet. Bord Gais have a huge backlog of applications and they are finding it difficult to cope with the demand.
> 
> It means that when your application is finally processed you could be getting a first bill from Bord Gais covering much more than the usual two months.
> 
> ...



Maybe the overpaid & under-worked ESB staff (if Bord Gáis are that snowed under with electricity applications, ESB must be heading in the opposite direction!) could help in Bord Gáis out for a while


----------



## RMCF (23 Mar 2009)

Fnergg said:


> Waiting for your final bill from the ESB I presume and your first bill from Bord Gais.
> 
> You could be waiting for some time yet. Bord Gais have a huge backlog of applications and they are finding it difficult to cope with the demand.
> 
> ...



Guy from Bord Gais just on Matt Cooper Show and said that if you phone or email in your current meter reading it will speed things up.

I am going to do that now cos I have heard nothing from them since I registered (other than the standard "we received your application" email that everyone got).


----------



## gipimann (23 Mar 2009)

I got an email from Bord Gais about 2 weeks ago telling me that it could take up to 60 days to make the switch (I couldn't send them a reading as I didn't have a meter key at the time...but they sent me one of those on request!).  Got an ESB bill the same week I switched, so presume I'll have to wait until the end of the next 2 month cycle.


----------



## Sully1 (23 Mar 2009)

They wouldn't take my meter reading 3 weeks ago when I rang as they had too much of a backlog..............


----------



## Fnergg (23 Mar 2009)

RMCF said:


> Guy from Bord Gais just on Matt Cooper Show and said that if you phone or email in your current meter reading it will speed things up.



If you don't supply a reading Bord Gais will have to wait for the next actual reading from ESB Networks. ESB Networks only read meters 4 times a year so your next two-monthly reading could be a scheduled estimated read. In which case Bord Gais will have to wait for another two months. And if that reading is also estimated due to non-access there could be a further two months wait!

I think most customers will already have provided their own readings to Bord Gais. What is really happening is that Bord Gais have a huge backlog and they are finding it very difficult to cope. They have been the victims of their own (excellent) marketing campaign - they do not have enough staff on the ground to process the applications that have flowed into them. 

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Vinnie_cork (24 Mar 2009)

I supplied Bord Gais with a reading... hence I got a final bill from ESB... All future units to be charged by Bord Gais.... I (cough).... under estimated my reading by a few hundred units as my previous ESB bill was underestimated so it didnt look mad... So the next units reading will be high... but at discounted unit rate ..


----------



## Booter (24 Mar 2009)

I switched on 25th Feb and supplied BG with a meter reading. So far I have received the standard "we received your application blah blah", email, followed a few days later by an e-mail telling me that it could take up to 60 days.

Nothing since from either ESB or BG.


----------



## Vinnie_cork (24 Mar 2009)

Indiansign said:


> So far I have received the standard "we received your application blah blah", email, followed a few days later by an e-mail telling me that it could take up to 60 days.
> quote]
> 
> I recieved my Final ESB bill 3 days after that letter to me.... When I first saw 60 days I thought it mad. But suppose thats worse case....


----------



## Kine (24 Mar 2009)

OK, I switched a while agon,, but I have received no email 

I did ercieve an ESB bill for only 5 weeks, so I assume that was my final bill off those guys, I can't remember, but do they mention that it's your final bill on the..er...bill?


----------



## LadyBug (24 Mar 2009)

Switched about a month and a half ago and so far, have only gotten a letter to say that there was a huge backlog and that they would be in touch soon?


----------



## Fnergg (24 Mar 2009)

Kine said:


> OK, I switched a while agon,, but I have received no email
> 
> I did ercieve an ESB bill for only 5 weeks, so I assume that was my final bill off those guys, I can't remember, but do they mention that it's your final bill on the..er...bill?



Yes. It will be clearly marked Final Bill.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## bond-007 (24 Mar 2009)

Applied on the 5th of March and I have had nothing bar 2 automated emails.


----------



## Hurling Fan (24 Mar 2009)

Hi, just a quick question - we have nightsaver rate with ESB so presume this won't cause a problem when switching.  It doesn't mention it on An Bord Gais website and it takes ages to get through to them.  Thanks.


----------



## Frank (24 Mar 2009)

This is not a problem in the literature they show how to take the readings from the dual day and night meter.

Just take a note of both current readings.


----------



## ClickityClic (27 Mar 2009)

Seems like it's more trouble than it's worth to make the big switch.   all that hassle for 10% less.....I think not.


----------



## greenfield (27 Mar 2009)

Not sure that it is hassle as it is a simple on line form to fill in and you wait.  Rather I would call it a delay and they did warn that the switch could take 60 days.   I am presuming that the changeover will be at the reading that I gave them so even if there is a delay I will still get the benefit of in my case a 14% saving.  

One thing I cannot see any information on is as to whether they will allow a budget plan arranagement as the ESB offer (and Bord Gais do on the gas bill) where they average your bill out to a montly payment all year round.  Does anyone know if Bord Gais are offering this for the electricity?


----------



## Fnergg (27 Mar 2009)

Frank said:


> This is not a problem in the literature they show how to take the readings from the dual day and night meter.
> 
> Just take a note of both current readings.


 
I've put a short presentation together on how to read electricity meters. 

See: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmPTlXqhzYc

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Fnergg (27 Mar 2009)

greenfield said:


> .... I am presuming that the changeover will be at the reading that I gave them so even if there is a delay I will still get the benefit of in my case a 14% saving.....


 
Don't presume any such thing. Under the Irish electricity industry rules, suppliers have a limited time in which to switch a customer as from a particular date and reading. It is clear that neither Bord Gais nor Airtricity will be able to meet that deadline in all cases due to the backlog of applications they have. Many customers will be switched as from the next ESB Networks scheduled reading in which case they will lose out on the cheaper prices for the electricity used in the meantime.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## greenfield (27 Mar 2009)

Thanks Fnergg but as my meter had just been read what I mean is that I am presuming that the 60 day limit will (hopefully) mean that I will not bill again in the meantime and will change at the reading I gave.  Are there set billing periods in the ESB?


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Mar 2009)

Fnergg said:


> I've put a short presentation together on how to read electricity meters.
> 
> See:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmPTlXqhzYc
> ...



Love it, especially the picture of the long nose pliers!!


----------



## Fnergg (27 Mar 2009)

greenfield said:


> Thanks Fnergg but as my meter had just been read what I mean is that I am presuming that the 60 day limit will (hopefully) mean that I will not bill again in the meantime and will change at the reading I gave. Are there set billing periods in the ESB?


 
The ESB's - and all other supplier's - billing periods are every two months. 

If your meter has just been read and Bord Gais have yet to switch you over to their system you will get your normal bill from the ESB any day now.

Whether Bord Gais will eventually switch you over from the reading and date you supplied (they should) or if they will use the reading just obtained by ESB Networks or if they will wait another two months for the next reading is anyone's guess. 

The situation is becoming increasingly confused. I would phone Bord Gais and establish exactly what they intend to do as regards your switch. Being told that it could take up to 60 days is not helpful. What you need to know is what date and reading you will be switched from as this will determine if you need to pay your next ESB bill or not.    

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## SLS (27 Mar 2009)

Fnergg said:


> The ESB's - and all other supplier's - billing periods are every two months.
> 
> If your meter has just been read and Bord Gais have yet to switch you over to their system you will get your normal bill from the ESB any day now.
> 
> ...


 
Ive been an Airtricity customer for 6 months and they bill monthly

I however just today received a letter from Bord Gais confirming my switch to them. These are being sent when BGE is confirmed as the registered supplier or so the text describes

I don't think Bord Gais could tell you when they plan to switch as its dependent on Networks sending out their confirmation messages and this will depend on a number of things; meter reading supplier, objection from old supplier (for a legimite reason; not just because they dont want to lose you) and potentially any backlog Networks may have

If I was going to speak to Bord Gais, Id ask them to
a) confirm whether you are in the queue or in their system awaiting information from Networks
b) which reading date they are going to use i.e. provided by you or Networks

I'd be interested to hear though whether they would answer either question..


----------



## Frank (27 Mar 2009)

clickity thinks a phone call to save 10% is too much hassle.

Wish I had money to waste like that for the want of a few minutes on the web or phone. 

Great post do you work for the ESB by any chance?

If nobody bothered to shop around there would be no competition. This is beyond apathy.


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Mar 2009)

SLS said:


> Ive been an Airtricity customer for 6 months and they bill monthly
> 
> I however just today received a letter from Bord Gais confirming my switch to them.



SLS just curious, why did you move from Airtricity to Bord Gais? Only asking as I'm in the process of switching to Airtricity!!


----------



## Furze (27 Mar 2009)

Fnergg said:


> I've put a short presentation together on how to read electricity meters.
> 
> See:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmPTlXqhzYc
> ...


 
Good video but my meter has these dial thingies


----------



## SLS (28 Mar 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> SLS just curious, why did you move from Airtricity to Bord Gais? Only asking as I'm in the process of switching to Airtricity!!


 
Ive got gas so BGE is cheaper i.e. 14% because I have gas (2%) and am going to pay my bills by DD (2%) + the 10% original discount

If you don't have gas and you are prepared to go on the Airtricity Payment plan, you are better off with them, as you get 13% as opposed to their 12%

I'm sure 1% is not that much but you never know...


----------



## ClickityClic (1 Apr 2009)

Frank,
I don't work for ESB, but I don't want any of this stress of not knowing time frames etc. eg. 60 days delay because they don't have the staff to deal with it.  I'll wait until the dust settles, and then I'll decide whether to move or not. And no it's not apathy, just caution born after many years of watching movers and shakers, many of them biting the dust.!!!!!


----------



## kris_2021 (2 Apr 2009)

Does anyone knows when esb will cut their prices by 10%?


----------



## SLS (2 Apr 2009)

kris_2021 said:


> Does anyone knows when esb will cut their prices by 10%?


 
Thhe regulator is currently reviewing the consultation as per below

http://www.cer.ie/en/electricity-re...?article=bc42f318-37bd-4db9-892a-87e43c489c53

I believe they are expected to publish likely results to apply from next week

As it says, it should reflect revised prices from 1st May.

Just in case it isnt clear though, any price that both Airtricity and Bord Gais are currently publishing will be 10 - 14% in addition to these discussed reductions for energy use..


----------



## bond-007 (2 Apr 2009)

Well I just received my ESB bill as normal despite registering with BG.


----------



## Fnergg (2 Apr 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Well I just received my ESB bill as normal despite registering with BG.



You are just one of several thousand. Bord Gais have received 100,000 applications but have only been able to process a small fraction of that number. Their outsourced call centre processing the applications - Conduit in Dublin - are overwhelmed and are struggling hard trying to cope.

Meanwhile, customers such as you are in a limbo - not knowing when you are going to be billed by BG and from what date and reading. ESB will be sending out their normal two-monthly bills and will be looking for payment until such time as the formal switch transaction is completed at which time ESB will issue a final bill.

You should phone Bord Gais/Conduit at 1850485868 and establish what is your status. And if the agent tells you that the delay is on the ESB side please know that that is a lie. The delay is very definitely on the BGE/Conduit side.

And when eventually you are successfully transferred and are being billed by BG my advice is to very carefully examine every bill. I have grave doubts about the ability of their billing system to cope with the numbers of customers they have taken on.

I've said it before and I'll say it again: this will end in tears for many new customers of BG.      

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Airtight (19 Apr 2009)

I just switched to Bord Gáis Energy: I am now in line for get both gas and electricity from them. How much in percentage terms should I expect to save?


----------



## Petal (19 Apr 2009)

I got a call from Bord Gais on Friday and they advised that due to the massive amount of applications there is a huge backlog and I will receive another bill from ESB before my account will be switched.

Airtight - I'm the same and I pay by direct debit, so it's 14% for a while (12% if you don't have direct debit) and 10% if you neither have DD or already have a gas account with them


----------



## RMCF (21 Apr 2009)

Received my closing bill from ESB end of last week, with note at bottom saying that as of 8th Apr I am no longer an ESB customer.

Then got a letter from Bord Gais yesterday saying that from 9th I am a customer of theirs, so it looks like all systems go.


----------



## brightspark (23 Apr 2009)

I was looking into switching and came across some rather nasty entry fees that both Bord Gais and Airtricity charge.  It adds €200 on to the cost of switching.  Nasty because they don't advertise them at all on their site.

More info: [broken link removed]


----------



## callybags (23 Apr 2009)

It's a refundable deposit, not a fee or a charge.

If i was already a customer of An Bord Gais I would be looking to have this waived.


----------



## Vinnie_cork (23 Apr 2009)

I recieved my 1st bill.... It states I saved €11 over what I would have paid to ESB on it.

It was an Actual reading of my meater too and not an estimated one.


----------



## priscilla (23 Apr 2009)

Just spoke with the " Airtricity" representive, she stated that only cheque payers pay the returnable deposit. If memory serves me right, I think ESB charges a deposit also when connecting up  if one dosen't pay by direct debit.


----------



## Fnergg (24 Apr 2009)

priscilla said:


> Just spoke with the " Airtricity" representive, she stated that only cheque payers pay the returnable deposit. If memory serves me right, I think ESB charges a deposit also when connecting up  if one dosen't pay by direct debit.



It is prudent business practice for all suppliers to seek some form of security from first time customers of theirs. That security can be a monetary deposit, agreement to pay by direct debit, or a combination of both. 

Electricity (and gas) is supplied on credit i.e. you have used two months worth before you are billed. There is a big risk there for suppliers so it is  understandable why they seek to protect themselves. After a year or so if you have paid all your bills on time - and thus have established yourself as a good customer - you will get your security deposit back. Note: on time means paying within 14 days of issue of each bill and not just before the next bill issues.     

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## bond-007 (24 Apr 2009)

Direct debit is no security as those can be cancelled or declined.


----------



## Fnergg (24 Apr 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Direct debit is no security as those can be cancelled or declined.



Yes, but then the supplier will slap you with the security deposit instead. 

From the customer's point of view direct debit is the least inconvenient security option. And given that the bills have to be paid anyhow it is actually a very convenient payment method. 

If a direct debit is declined by the bank it is an early warning to the supplier that the customer is in trouble and collection action against him/her will be expedited.

The vast majority of customers who pay by direct debit do not cancel or have the debits declined.  

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Simeon (24 Apr 2009)

SLS said:


> Ive got gas so BGE is cheaper i.e. 14% because I have gas (2%) and am going to pay my bills by DD (2%) + the 10% original discount
> 
> If you don't have gas and you are prepared to go on the Airtricity Payment plan, you are better off with them, as you get 13% as opposed to their 12%
> 
> I'm sure 1% is not that much but you never know...



I went with Airtricity on the assumption that it would be cheaper than Bord Gais after the initial year? Hmmmmm, I've forgotten the figures but it seemed a good idea at the time.


----------



## gipimann (24 Apr 2009)

Simeon, you're right - the 10% reduction offered by Bord Gais only applies for year 1, after that it's going to be about 5% (plus the additional discounts for gas customer/direct debit).

I presume Airtricity deduction of 13% remains at that figure which makes it cheaper in the long run.

So when I do finally get switched over to BG, I can look at switching again in 12 months time...!


----------



## Simeon (24 Apr 2009)

gipimann said:


> Simeon, you're right - the 10% reduction offered by Bord Gais only applies for year 1, after that it's going to be about 5% (plus the additional discounts for gas customer/direct debit).
> 
> I presume Airtricity deduction of 13% remains at that figure which makes it cheaper in the long run.
> 
> So when I do finally get switched over to BG, I can look at switching again in 12 months time...!



And by then the famous Irish ennui with paperwork will have set in and (apart from a few savvy) people will stay with them. Gotcha!


----------



## TheBear (24 Apr 2009)

SLS said:


> Ive got gas so BGE is cheaper i.e. 14% because I have gas (2%) and am going to pay my bills by DD (2%) + the 10% original discount
> 
> If you don't have gas and you are prepared to go on the Airtricity Payment plan, you are better off with them, as you get 13% as opposed to their 12%
> 
> I'm sure 1% is not that much but you never know...


I'm a BG gas customer too, but chose to go with Airtricity for environmental reasons.  Almost the same amount of a discount as BG, and I get to feel smug and superior on the eco front!  

I also like the fact that they send e-bills, rather than paper bills, as the paper, ink, delivery and such all add to the cost of the electricity (and carbon output).  It always used to bother me how many extra leaflets the ESB put in with their bills.

I got my first e-bill from Airtricity yesterday, and am impressed by the saving.


----------



## Luckycharm (28 Apr 2009)

I am still waiting for my big switch!


----------



## bond-007 (28 Apr 2009)

I hope it is IP56 rated.


----------



## potnoodler (30 Apr 2009)

TheBear said:


> I'm a BG gas customer too, but chose to go with Airtricity for environmental reasons. Almost the same amount of a discount as BG, and I get to feel smug and superior on the eco front!
> 
> 
> Exactly the same here, nice thought nearly 80% of the energy used is renewable(indirectly), have spouted that fact many times


----------



## Gettinthere (2 May 2009)

Switched to Airtricity last month, the whole process took just over a week.  Opted for the level payment plan and e-bills, so will be saving the full 13%.  You can submit regular readings online, so your monthly instalments can be amended to reflect usage.  No complaints so far, and the ESB didn't cause us any hassle or delays either.


----------



## bond-007 (2 May 2009)

Still waiting here.


----------



## admoriarty (12 May 2009)

If you're interested in seeing and contributing to a quick poll on the efficiency of these switches, please vote on this poll on Boards. It would be nice for those googling "the big switch" to see the actual state of play. thanks

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055561431&referrerid=59211


----------



## gipimann (12 May 2009)

I was switched to BG last week, having applied in March.  

The ESB bill I got last week was the closing bill (it was estimated as it happens), and I got a letter the following day from BG to tell me I was now one of their customers.


----------



## micamaca (12 May 2009)

TheBear said:


> I'm a BG gas customer too, but chose to go with Airtricity for environmental reasons.  Almost the same amount of a discount as BG, and I get to feel smug and superior on the eco front!
> 
> I also like the fact that they send e-bills, rather than paper bills, as the paper, ink, delivery and such all add to the cost of the electricity (and carbon output).  It always used to bother me how many extra leaflets the ESB put in with their bills.
> 
> I got my first e-bill from Airtricity yesterday, and am impressed by the saving.




Ditto for us on the environmental front. Savings all round with Airtricity. 
I didn't know they do e-bills. Do you have to sign up for that or is it automatic?  

I was wondering why Airtricity weren't doing more advertising at the time of all that 'Big Switch' campaign. But apparently they only handled business customers till recently and are now taking on the domestic market. Good to have more competition and hopefully good for the environment.


----------



## bond-007 (12 May 2009)

Still nothing from BG. Not a sausage except the we are so busy email. I think this is a massive con job.

Can I break out of my not existent BG contract and go to airtricity?


----------



## IrlJidel (18 May 2009)

Signed up on March 5th and got letter today saying I have switched since May 12.


----------



## Kine (18 May 2009)

IrlJidel said:


> Signed up on March 5th and got letter today saying I have switched since May 12.


 
Me too, pretty much same dates!!


----------



## Kiddo (18 May 2009)

Signed up at the end of February and got a letter last week to say we're switched as of 7th May.


----------



## Luckycharm (19 May 2009)

Well I just got switched took over 2 months


----------



## bond-007 (22 May 2009)

Received final bill from the ESB today and letter closing account. Also there was a letter from ESB networks wrt the connection agreement. Is that normal?


----------



## bond-007 (22 May 2009)

Also are BG energy customers on the same billing cycles as ESB? 
ESB closed my account from May 12 and I am normally due a bill at the end of the month. Will this now happen or will they wait a while?


----------



## Fnergg (22 May 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Received final bill from the ESB today and letter closing account. Also there was a letter from ESB networks wrt the connection agreement. Is that normal?


 
Yes. However, there is no sense in ESB Networks sending connection agreements to everyone who switches. The vast majority of such customers are already customers of ESB Networks so they don't need any such letter. My friends in ESB Networks tell me that they are now changing the system. Such letters will only issue if you are a brand new customer at the address in question. Meanwhile, anyone who gets such a letter can ignore it.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Fnergg (22 May 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Also are BG energy customers on the same billing cycles as ESB?
> ESB closed my account from May 12 and I am normally due a bill at the end of the month. Will this now happen or will they wait a while?


 
BG would be on the same billing cycle as bills are produced on the basis of meter readings and the readings will continue to be taken by ESB Networks in accordance with their meter reading schedules.

They may be able to send you your first bill for the period from the 12th May to the end of May. I would expect however that your first bill will issue at the next billing cycle - in your case the end of July - and will cover the best part of three months. That would be normal for any utility.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## bond-007 (22 May 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------



## colm (22 May 2009)

Mine swithed on the 29th April. About 5-6 weeks.
It seems giving the metre readings make it a lot quicker


----------



## MorrisDunn (22 May 2009)

Once ESB Customer Supply have released the MPRN to BGE, do ESB CS have any control over the MPRN?



> It seems giving the metre readings make it a lot quicker


It certainly made no difference in my case. I have them the readings over 12 weeks ago and I was only switched last week.


----------



## Fnergg (22 May 2009)

MorrisDunn said:


> Once ESB Customer Supply have released the MPRN to BGE, do ESB CS have any control over the MPRN?



The MPRN is controlled by ESB Networks, not ESB Customer Supply. It refers to the premises where the meter is located - the Meter Point Registration Number - and will apply to that premises regardless of who the customer is or who the supplier (the billing company) is. If you sell your house to me my electricity bill - whether I'm supplied by ESBCS, Bord Gais or Airtricity - will have the exact same MPRN as appears on your bill at present.

When you phone ESB Networks to report a fault or look for some Networks service they will ask you for your MPRN. There is no point quoting your ESBCS/BG/Airtricity account number as they have no visibility of their systems. Neither are they interested of course in whether you pay your bills on time or not. The MPRN identifies your premises on their system and they will then be able to respond to the fault or carry out the service request that much quicker.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## MorrisDunn (22 May 2009)

Fnergg said:


> The MPRN is controlled by ESB Networks, not ESB Customer Supply. It refers to the premises where the meter is located - the Meter Point Registration Number - and will apply to that premises regardless of who the customer is or who the supplier (the billing company) is. If you sell your house to me my electricity bill - whether I'm supplied by ESBCS, Bord Gais or Airtricity - will have the exact same MPRN as appears on your bill at present.
> 
> When you phone ESB Networks to report a fault or look for some Networks service they will ask you for your MPRN. There is no point quoting your ESBCS/BG/Airtricity account number as they have no visibility of their systems. Neither are they interested of course in whether you pay your bills on time or not. The MPRN identifies your premises on their system and they will then be able to respond to the fault or carry out the service request that much quicker.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I can understand that. 

Could ESB CS get ESB Networks to cut off someone that had switched to someone else? Say if they still owed ESB CS money?


----------



## Fnergg (22 May 2009)

MorrisDunn said:


> Ok, I can understand that.
> 
> Could ESB CS get ESB Networks to cut off someone that had switched to someone else? Say if they still owed ESB CS money?



Absolutely not.

If you change to Bord Gais or Airtricity and owe ESBCS money there is no way that ESBCS could get ESB Networks to disconnect your supply. Likewise in reverse of course - you could change from BG or Airtricty to ESB and the old supplier cannot get your supply withdrawn.

Neither is there any question of the debt following you to your new account i.e. the old supplier cannot transfer the debt to your new supplier.

The only sanction available to the old supplier is legal action. Your electricity supply will be safe however.

By the way, never give your old electricity account number to your new supplier - they only need your MPRN. If they have your account number they can surreptiously find out if you owe money and they may well refuse to take you on as a customer. The door to door salespeople from Bord Gais and Airtricity are, I understand, asking prospective customers to see their ESB bills - don't give it to them! All they need to know is your MPRN. 

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## europhile (22 May 2009)

Took them two and a half months to switch me over from when I first registered.

I heard not one word from them during that period by way of a progress report.

Very poor communication.


----------



## bond-007 (22 May 2009)

Agreed. First I knew that I was switched was when the final bill arrived.


----------



## colm (23 May 2009)

I got a letter saying the date it switched & notifying me a final bill would arrive from ESB. Have not got that yet.


----------



## Starbuck (25 May 2009)

Two lads from Airtricity just called at my door and pointed out the small print in Bord Gais' contract saying the 14% discount only lasts for 12 months, after which it drops to 5% off the ESB rate!
Now I'm sorry I didn't go with Airtricity.
Maybe its not too late to stop the Big Switch (they've taken 2 months already).

I'm calling them tomorrow.


----------



## bond-007 (25 May 2009)

There is nothing to stop you switching away from BGE after 1 year.


----------



## Fnergg (25 May 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Two lads from Airtricity just called at my door and pointed out the small print in Bord Gais' contract saying the 14% discount only lasts for 12 months, after which it drops to 5% off the ESB rate!
> Now I'm sorry I didn't go with Airtricity.
> Maybe its not too late to stop the Big Switch (they've taken 2 months already).
> 
> I'm calling them tomorrow.



Not so fast! Airtricity are only guaranteeing their 13% discount until 31 January 2010. Bord Gais are offering their discount for the first year's usage as from the time you become a customer with them. On the face of it therefore BG's is the better offer. 

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Ardiff (26 May 2009)

Has the ESB or can anyone give a cogent argument as to why a householder should stay with them?
I'm about to switch and it appears to be a nobrainer. Only question is to who, but I'd like to give ESB a chance


----------



## Fnergg (26 May 2009)

Ardiff said:


> Has the ESB or can anyone give a cogent argument as to why a householder should stay with them?
> I'm about to switch and it appears to be a nobrainer. Only question is to who, but I'd like to give ESB a chance



ESB Customer Supply is the only supplier restricted by the Regulator from reducing its prices to match other suppliers and the reason for this is to encourage competition from Bord Gais and Airtricity to take root and to reduce ESB's dominance in the retail market. BG and Airtricity are free to charge what they like - ESB Customer Supply is not allowed to. Competition Irish style! 

On price alone it is a no brainer and it is designed to shift thousands of customers to other suppliers in the interests of reducing ESB's dominance. Remember though that after 1 year the price difference will only be 5% assuming that the Regulator will still not allow ESB to compete on a level playing field.

It remains to be seen how well or otherwise Bord Gais and Airtricity handle their thousands of new customers. Bord Gais' switching process has had its problems and they are struggling to clear the backlog of applications. How will their billing system cope? What will their customer service be like? It's too soon to tell.

Given the state of the economy and the privations being visited on us all the Regulator should lift the shackles imposed on ESB and allow it to compete on an equal basis with BG and Airtricity. There are thousands of customers who could benefit from lower electricity prices but who cannot avail of the BG and Airticity offers due to (a) being unbanked and so direct debit is not an option and (b) being unable to pay the security deposits required by those suppliers. The regulatory restrictions on ESB are therefore a form of social exclusion -  the better off can benefit from BG's and Airtricity's lower prices but others can't.  That is unjust and it needs to change. Customer service should be the differentiator that determines whether a customer switches supplier or not.  

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Cayne (26 May 2009)

Fnergg said:


> Given the state of the economy and the privations being visited on us all the Regulator should lift the shackles imposed on ESB and allow it to compete on an equal basis with BG and Airtricity. There are thousands of customers who could benefit from lower electricity prices but who cannot avail of the BG and Airticity offers due to (a) being unbanked and so direct debit is not an option and (b) being unable to pay the security deposits required by those suppliers. The regulatory restrictions on ESB are therefore a form of social exclusion - the better off can benefit from BG's and Airtricity's lower prices but others can't. That is unjust and it needs to change. Customer service should be the differentiator that determines whether a customer switches supplier or not.


 
Your incorrect here with that. You dont need a bank account for both BG and Airtricity and Airtricity only charge the security deposit when you dont pay by DD. There are a host of methods for paying your bills of both suppliers so this 'social exclusion' theory of yours is a misnomer.

Also as a point of information Airtricity still offer over 5% reduction in year 2.

You are being very misleading there in your post for some reason....


----------



## Fnergg (26 May 2009)

Cayne said:


> Your incorrect here with that. You dont need a bank account for both BG and Airtricity and Airtricity only charge the security deposit when you dont pay by DD. There are a host of methods for paying your bills of both suppliers so this 'social exclusion' theory of yours is a misnomer.
> 
> Also as a point of information Airtricity still offer over 5% reduction in year 2.
> 
> You are being very misleading there in your post for some reason....



My point about Airtricity's prices is that they are guaranteeing their 13% discount against ESB prices only until 31 January 2010 (as per their website) whereas Bord Gais are offering their similar discount for the first year you are with them. Both companies will be offering a 5% discount thereafter. Still good of course but if Airtricity is matching BG's discount for the first year as well they should make it clear on their website. On the face of it, BG's is the better offer.

Naturally, both companies being prudent commercial businesses need to ensure as far as possible that their customers will pay their bills on time. I have no problem with their Direct Debit or Security Deposit requirements. The customers they are targetting are able to provide one or the other and thus able to avail of the lower prices. In general, such customers are the better off in our society.

There are large swathes of customers with ESB who could probably benefit more from the low prices on offer but are not able to avail of them because they do not have bank accounts and cannot afford to pay the security deposits. So, they have to stay with ESB and ESB are not allowed by the Regulator to lower its prices to match its competitors. Why not? Because the Regulator wants to see domestic competition take off and ESB's dominance in the market dramatically reduced. Those mainly working class customers therefore have to pay higher prices than their middle class neighbours so that the ideologues of the Commission for Energy Regulation can say they have delivered competition in the Irish domestic market.

I see that as social exclusion - thousands of people who could really benefit from much lower prices are being effectively excluded from availing of them in the interests of a regulatory ideology. Excluded not by Bord Gais and Airtricity but by the Regulator. I'd like to see ESB being allowed to compete fully on price and so pass on the benefits to its customers too. Why should I, a comfortably off middle class type, be able to pay less for my electricity with BG or Airtricity when a single unemployed mother in a flat has to pay more because she cannot afford to switch and has to stay with ESB? She would benefit much more from the 5% or 13% discount on offer than I. She is paying more so that the Regulator can say competition is working. I think that is  very wrong in these dark times. Remove the shackles from ESB, Mr Regulator, and let all our citizens benefit from lower prices!  

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Ardiff (27 May 2009)

Thanks Fnergg...getting somewhere closer to the truth, but there'll be a switchin'.
If Airtricity and BG are almost identical..I like Airtricity due to their sourcing..
However, I'm already with BG....

Are there really very few people with bank accounts in the state?
Anyone who's ever worked must be paid into a bank account...(card charge stealth tax alert), plus anyone unemployed for more than six months can be paid into their bank accounts...

I wonder how many people are being excluded?
Enjoying the discussion tho!


----------



## bond-007 (27 May 2009)

It can hard enough to open a bank account.


----------



## Fnergg (27 May 2009)

Just because you have a bank account doesn't mean you would have the confidence it could support the payment of electricity account direct debits. I think it's a safe bet that if anyone's direct debit with Bord Gais or Airtricity bounces even once they will be told to go back to ESB. Bord Gais and Airtricity are perfectly entitled to do that. They don't want to carry poor payers. ESB on the other hand cannot off load troublesome customers (i.e customers who are experiencing financial difficulty through loss of job or whatever) on other suppliers. ESB will help you through whatever tough times you are experiencing by making payment arrangements (often for long periods of time). ESB work closely with help organisations like SVDP and MABS to ensure families do not have their supply disconnected. Bord Gais and Airtricity don't want such customers and at the first sign of trouble they'll be told to get lost. So, folks, if you are with BG or Airtricity make sure you keep your account up to date and if you fall on hard times don't expect much assistance from them.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## LauraLu (2 Jun 2009)

We switched to Airtricity and it took about a week for the ESB letter of final bill notice etc to come in the post. We've had no complaints since and noticed a saving on the bill.

Plus it feels good to know we are using renewable energy


----------



## Fnergg (2 Jun 2009)

LauraLu said:


> We switched to Airtricity and it took about a week for the ESB letter of final bill notice etc to come in the post. We've had no complaints since and noticed a saving on the bill.
> 
> Plus it feels good to know we are using renewable energy



You are using the same electricity generated from a range of sources - gas, oil, coal, water, wind - as everyone else. The electricity going into your house is no different from that supplied to your non-Airtricity neighbours.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Kine (4 Jun 2009)

Fnergg said:


> You are using the same electricity generated from a range of sources - gas, oil, coal, water, wind - as everyone else. The electricity going into your house is no different from that supplied to your non-Airtricity neighbours.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Fnergg


 
Can you provide a link to this? Interesting point which I'd like more info on!


----------



## Fnergg (4 Jun 2009)

Kine said:


> Can you provide a link to this? Interesting point which I'd like more info on!



Well, I suppose you could check out www.eirgrid.com, www.cer.ie, http://allislandmarket.com, www.howstuffworks.com amongst many others to establish more about the generation, transmission and distribution of electricity.

It is scientifically impossible for electricity fed throughout the national grid to be divided into green and brown electrons and to distribute the green stuff to Airtricity customers and brown to everyone else. 

I queried Airtricity about this as their advertising tends to give the impression that it can be done. This was their reply:

*"You are correct that all power is supplied to and purchased from a “pool”.  But for every unit of electricity our customer takes from the grid we must supply a corresponding unit of power to the grid...  
*
*So you do not receive actual green power into your home but being with Airtricity increases the renewable energy on the grid".
*
So there you have it, Airtricity acknowledging what anyone familiar with the process knows anyhow - you can't give one customer green electricity and another brown.  

In essence, the more customers Airtricity get, the more green power they have to feed into the grid (where it is mixed with electricity generated from all other sources). And that of course is a good thing. Mind you, ESB also generate electricity from wind and will be increasing their generation from renewable sources significantly over the coming years.  

A careful reading of Airtricity's website shows that they don't claim any scientific impossibility but their marketing is very clever and it tends to fool a lot of innocents out there into thinking that everytime they switch on something it is powered exclusively by green electricity. 

That is  *I M P O S S I B L E*.

Regards


Fnergg


----------



## Kine (5 Jun 2009)

Wow, information I did not know. 

Many thanks


----------



## priscilla (10 Jun 2009)

Just received my first ebill from airtricity following the big switch last month and I'm beginning to regret my decision.

My monthly bill has been overestimated by 86.32 euro and when I submitted my meter reading I got the automated reply that the next bill would be adjusted, which means I now have a large bill of 256.81 euro to pay. 
Whilst I know my next bill will be cheaper, I would prefer if Airtricity would update my bill now as ESB always did when meter readings were submitted, I would think it would be easier for airtricity to do this as they are mainly sending out ebills rather than paper bills.

My next point is; how did airtricity come up with their estimated reading?, I assumed they would have obtained a history of my usage pattern from ESB but this bill is higher than I ever had from ESB and here was I expecting a saving!!. 

Also, since I switched, I've been conscious to put the washing machine, dryer and dishwasher on at midnight for night saver rate which I never much bothered to do before, so I was expecting a double saving.
Anyone else not so happy.


----------



## Fnergg (12 Jun 2009)

priscilla said:


> Just received my first ebill from airtricity following the big switch last month and I'm beginning to regret my decision.
> 
> My monthly bill has been overestimated by 86.32 euro and when I submitted my meter reading I got the automated reply that the next bill would be adjusted, which means I now have a large bill of 256.81 euro to pay.
> Whilst I know my next bill will be cheaper, I would prefer if Airtricity would update my bill now as ESB always did when meter readings were submitted, I would think it would be easier for airtricity to do this as they are mainly sending out ebills rather than paper bills.
> ...



All electricity suppliers get their meter reading data from ESB Networks. In your case the ESB meter reader either failed to get access to read your meter or else it was a planned estimate. Clearly, the estimate was significantly out of line with the actual usage.  

What you should do is phone Airtricity at 1850404070 and speak to an agent. Ask for an amended bill based on your own reading. I´d be surprised if they don´t send you one. ESB cetrainly would. Let us know how you get on.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## Vinnie_cork (12 Jun 2009)

Ardiff said:


> Are there really very few people with bank accounts in the state?
> Anyone who's ever worked must be paid into a bank account...(card charge stealth tax alert), plus anyone unemployed for more than six months can be paid into their bank accounts...
> 
> I wonder how many people are being excluded?
> Enjoying the discussion tho!


 
Bertie would be anyhow


----------



## priscilla (12 Jun 2009)

Thanks Fnerrg,

I contacted Airtricity as advised and they will issue me with a new ebill by tomorrow.

Apparently, if you submit your meter readings online they will be taken into account for your next months bill but if you ring in your reading they will adjust them and issue you with a revised bill within the next day or so.

Thanks again, Priscilla.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jun 2009)

The theft of laptops is being discussed in this thread 

Brendan


----------

